# Anybody got a used meat tenderizer



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

they want to sell, let me know. Will put it in marketplace also.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lost your last good tooth?

Ain't you got a helpful hillbilly neighbor (with at least a couple teeth left) to pre-chew your food for you?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you don't have a tenderizer for sale, you might consider shuttin da hell up. Yer toungue isa beating yo 1 cell brain out, if you ever had one. Mr. Mod, could you remove this poster to da corner fer several weeks. He gets outta daycare and runs in da house while his mammy is at work and jumps on da computer. I reckon you got more than one tooth.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Can't you just beat your meat with your handy-dandy fish mallet?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Now why would I want to take the job of a world class weenie washer like you?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> He gets outta daycare and runs in da house while his mammy is at work and jumps on da computer.


The only difference between you and me, is that I'm juvenile, and you're senile...

Hey, Mr. Wilson!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'll have you know Mr. semi-liquid, err, what was I fixin to say?


----------



## Rickey80 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Used meat tenderizer*



wdbrand said:


> I'll have you know Mr. semi-liquid, err, what was I fixin to say?


 I have a Ross meat tenderizer model#TC700WSSP that i have a new set of blades thatr came in I've never installed. The machine worked perfect just needed new blades, after I purchased them I didn't want the machine anymore. The price is 12,000.00 if you're interested in it. I will send pics if you want to see it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You joined to sell a $12,000 used industrial meat tenderizer?



Best. First. Post. Ever.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

$12,000.00 shipped? opcorn: 

Darin


----------

